# Good places in NorCal and times of year?



## Liverwort (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I'd like to go on an invert and herp excursion, but I don't know good places to go in NorCal. I'm mainly going to just take pictures, but I might take back a bug or two(mainly interested in mantids and assassins and ambush bugs) and breed them and introduce them into my neighborhood if already present or historically-present in my county (like Stagomantis californica). I really am looking for local places, and don't want to drive more than 2 hours to get to my destination.

If it's bad to post here publically, then a PM will be great. Thanks for your time!


----------



## The Snark (Jun 20, 2015)

Not intending to be facetious but maybe you could narrow it down to a thousand square miles? 2 hours from where?


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 20, 2015)

There's a place called Castle Rock off of highway 9 it's in the Santa Cruze mountains there's a lot of great bugs out there also the assail bugs here in Vagas Assin bugs are out and breeding right now just tons of them . If you are interested in some from here I could collect some and send them to you . Hope that helps a little .


----------



## Liverwort (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh, yeah. Specifically, I live in Danville (in Contra Costa County). 

Thanks for that info and very generous offer Blue Jaye! I might want to take you up on your offer, but I'm going to be gone for a week starting tomorrow. 

I'm thinking about exploring some of Morgan Territory soon. It's biome is quite chaparral so animals might be a little sparse, but Morgan Territory does have some ponds that hold interesting aquatic life. There's tons of small froglets at this time of year, but I also see numerous dragonflies.


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Jul 30, 2015)

My wife and I are in San Leandro (East Bay). I've heard of tarantulas being found in Mt. Diablo and also I think Ohlone regional park. We've also been down to Coarsegold (near Yosemite) where you can find male t's wandering in October - November.


----------



## Fini (Jul 31, 2015)

While I've never seen one in the wild, I've heard tale that folks have found them in the foothills of the Sierras as far north as Sutter Creek.  Chances are their frequency increases the further south you go.  

I know some folks that would probably guide if you sponsored their hunt, but they would be in SoCal.  Perhaps someone in Norcal will chime in with an offer to guide.  I'd be down with a hunt.

Isn't Coarsegold where they have the Tarantula festival each year?


----------



## tarantula71 (Aug 1, 2015)

I live in San Leandro and theres lots of inverts near Lake Chabot.


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Aug 1, 2015)

We would be down for a hunt too probably if someone is organizing one lol! Yes Coarsegold is where the tarantula fest is. We went a few years back and were a little disappointed. Only one guy with a booth selling t's and related material. Everything else was like unrelated arts and crafts and kids activities. Was cool to see the locals present their wild-caught Aphonopelma sp's... They had little contests like fastest and biggest, etc.


----------



## varanoid (Aug 5, 2015)

Liverwort said:


> Oh, yeah. Specifically, I live in Danville (in Contra Costa County).
> 
> Thanks for that info and very generous offer Blue Jaye! I might want to take you up on your offer, but I'm going to be gone for a week starting tomorrow.
> 
> I'm thinking about exploring some of Morgan Territory soon. It's biome is quite chaparral so animals might be a little sparse, but Morgan Territory does have some ponds that hold interesting aquatic life. There's tons of small froglets at this time of year, but I also see numerous dragonflies.


I lived in Lafayette and have seen males before crossing the streets. I can almost guarantee you they live in Danville too, its not too far from Lafayette, and I believe a little closer to Mt Diablo.

I remember going on a tarantula walk in Mt Diablo as a kid that was lead by EB Mud or something like that. Look into it. I very much enjoyed it 20 years or so ago haha.


----------

